# FS: Brand New Fluval Edge



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Brand New Fluval Edge still in a box. 
Black $85
specs:
Fluval Edge Aquarium pictures, specifications, and recommended stocking species | FLUVAL: The Official Blog from Hagen


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

What size of tank is it?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval Edge Aquarium pictures, specifications, and recommended stocking species | FLUVAL: The Official Blog from Hagen
specs are here


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

they are 6 gal. 23 L


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump O. B . O.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Price lowered $85


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

PM'd you...


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

bumppp...........


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending pick up


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

These 6g were in petsmarts flyer yesterday for $67.99.


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> These 6g were in petsmarts flyer yesterday for $67.99.


I checked the flyer on PetSmart's website, and it is the 5G Fluval Chi which they have on for $67.99. I've never seen the Fluval Edge for less than $100 - they are on at PJ's right now for $119. So $85 sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Pacific!!! SOLD!


----------

